# Better ground fighting



## mystic warrior (Apr 1, 2006)

I have never done Kuk Sool Won so I can not make the comparison on this.
But I like ground fighting and I was wondering between the two which had better version of it:
HRD or KSW
thanks.


----------



## mystic warrior (Apr 18, 2006)

come guys there got to be some thing to talk about


----------

